# Greetings from a newbie



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

G'day
This is my first attempt at a post so it may well be stuffed up. I have owned a Viking Tempo Fisherman for over a year and don't use it as much as I should, too many excuses.
So far have caught a few flatties and a whiting but no bream on soft plastics.
Haven't customised the yak much yet, just some rod holders behind the seat. Looking to mount a sounder on it so after ideas of best place to do it.
Its a fairly heavy bulky yak but I wanted something that was stable and I am a big bloke - seems like it would be improved by adding some handles to help lift it - any ideas?

the site looks great , I hope to pick up lots of tips.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome Guy. I myself have only been on here three weeks but feel like I know most of the guys on here already. Good site, good people, what more could you ask for.

Plenty of posts on sounder installs, just do a search or look in the rigged kayaks section.

Have fun


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to have you here Guy

In reference to carry handles I assume you are meaning side handles, and if thats the case they make a hell of a diffenance when alone.

Both my yaks have them and the ones on the Swing are homemade for about $5 [in rigged kayaks]


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZPfEIoAADvfgAASQKUACJSAVCA/79+gMAFGoIamTJqanqeUaAPKeoZNqGMJiaDBGIZGEwaaINAlPASeoyGgEAEhDJQLoMW7/dHVr81ndrOi54UwxqmrUl+MlOONl46LRRWdJGcNnnBei5sLQGRI7Jxmdnnf03CRKObGtbPX4WfsoJJJQdn89Q4BAwJW/FxiMGknJ/SCFMoAFVDf1gzDIU3cn0JyXpg3+I9sInHbNsSkU4zEC3dDm9OFQFRwQGRQtWsqIuq0uo/tLyv9SFOfvm2UtFUDpxPF4vUaPyPXtGNp8K2pZiQZAyCwYkbwDQEQqJMQFk2eQjjAcQPyudDiuuoboe5D7nyReEsjroTMqqq7BXGTb7CeaqbjejiMKJ3IqNJ0IlkbTRKA8RWU6F9oRR+KCbxihIxzmyS5Nbl2nGKOBfxdyRThQkJPfEIo


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

G'day Guy, This is the most helpful, friendly bunch. They have certainly made me feel like one of them and I havent even got a Yak yet :!: 
There is so much information, its worth taking the time to check out old posts even thought there are too many to remember, its reassuring to know that most of the questions have been asked and answered.

Welcome, tight lines 

Ian


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard Guy


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Guy and welcome to our humble forum. You'll find that this site is a great place to hang out, tell jokes and yak about all things yakkin'.

No question's too obscure, so feel free to ask away. In no time you'll be a yakspert !

Cheers. Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Guy.

Sounder should fit nicely on the console between your legs. That attached photo shows the sounder mount on my Tempo II (sorry about the photo quality). Have a look for my yak in the rigged kayaks section for more detail on how I did it.

Where abouts are you fishing on the Northern Beaches? Looks like we're close.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome guy


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome Guy


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks fellas
I have already started to look through the threads and picked up some tips eg it looks like most people put the transducer to fire through the hull. I assume it works well for most sounders
I didn't buy the motor option - apart from cost I need some exercise!

Will look at the handles and loading options

I am in Newport but most of my local experience has been fishing the rocks with reasonable success.

Hope that answers the questions, I will have a few of my own

regards


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Guy
Welcome to the forum. Before you start drilling, filing and sawing, take the kayak out for a few times and fish from it with no attachments. You will realize what you will need and what you won't and where it needs to go. What looks like a commonsense spot with the kayak on the garden, may turn out to be a logistical stuff-up on the water.
Although I keep telling myself I need a fishfinder, I am trying to minimize the amount of stuff I take out every outing. Less to lose over the side... :? 
Cheers

Simon 
Prowler 15


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum mate.

catch ya Scott


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

welcome to the darkside guy..... or as some may say.....the enlightened side of fishing


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome on board Guy, I am sure you will find your stay here as fun and educational, as I have.


----------

